# Recomendacion de amplificador STK086



## MRSOUND2006 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hola gente. tengo un par de dudas sobre estos tipos de amplificador STK-086 (70Wmin)

Tiene buena fidelidad?

Me fije en el datasheet y tienen 0.2% es bueno ese valor? yo lo quiero usar como amplificador tipo HI-FI con un buen preamplificador el TDA1524 en conjunto con unos parlantes Tannoy Mercury F3, que me los traen de afuera.

Que me recomiendan hacer?

Sepan que no es para escuchar música fuerte, sino que se escuche bien y con fidelidad.

Tiren ideas, armo PCB se los paso, y les digo como anda, estoy dispuesto a armar el STK, asi que díganme.

SALUDOS: MARTIN


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2007)

El oido de un humano promedio difícilmente pueda detectar distorsion por debajo del 0,5%

Existe un error de concepto muy generalizado de que es un amplificador grande es para escuchar mas fuerte, un amplificador grande te permite escuchar MEJOR (Esto es para una casa) el rango dinámico de la música sobre todo la música clásica.

Esto quiere decir que tu amplificador no solo te definirá bien un sonido muy suave sino también otro muy fuerte si distorsionar este ultimo.

Una etapa de 70W te permitirá un nivel de audición correcto a 1W (Que no es poco) y manejara muy bien casi cualquier rango dinámico que le pongas

A pesar de lo que parezca la música con mayor rango dinámico es la clásica, por eso la inclusión en el comentario.


----------



## zopilote (Oct 3, 2007)

Si tienes la posibilidad de hacer el amplificador, hazlo es un excelente amplificador (lastima que no tenga tanta distribución por ser algo antiguo), si necesitas algo más, aquí estamos para ayudarte.


----------



## MRSOUND2006 (Oct 3, 2007)

Perfecto.!

Entonces, me recomiendan el el STK 086 + TDA1524 (Volumen, Balance, Graves y Agudos)?


Muchisimas gracias por las respuestas, hago el PCB del STK y lo publico


**MARTIN**


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Oct 3, 2007)

La combinación de ambos circuitos es ideal, suerte con el diseño y pásanos por favor la información. Saludos.


----------



## MRSOUND2006 (Oct 4, 2007)

Bueno gente paso los PCB (wizard) que los hice recien de los STK  8)

Piensen que no tengo una libreria con el diagrama del STK, pero entra bien!    

(lo estoy probando ahora)


igual impriman y van probando con  el integrado (si estan bien las distancias de las soldaduras), asi lo van modificando e imprimiendo hasta que quede bien  


Una cosa que quiero aclarar es que las letras que aparecen "A" y "A" o "B" y "B" son puentes., los espacios que estan depues de los capacitores son Fusibles que no encontre en la libreria del Wizard.

Otra cosa, el pcb del TDA1524 esta en internet, y me parece que lo voy a hacer en una placa aparte.


----------



## aquienbuscabas (Ene 9, 2009)

:S

yo hice el amplificador pero tengo un problema
a la hs de probarlo el amplificador amplifica pero no como debe sino muchisimo menos no llega a 15w
y en menos de 2 min se calienta el transformador el rectificador y el integrado
he echo otro post y con la gran ayuda de Fogonazo descartamos q era el transformador y no sabemos q puede ser el problema
estamos usando el integrado q no tien ninguna letra solo stk086 (yaq tmb esta el stk 086G)
alguien me podria ayudar?


----------



## ingfernandol (Abr 6, 2009)

Estimados, arme un amplificador con el modulo STK 086, según el diagrama que figura en el datasheet, la cuestion es la siguiente, primero no esta claro si la resistencia que va en paralelo con la RL es de 47ohms o 4.7 ohms, y la que figura como RNF es de 27 o 2.7K? yo utilize 4.7 ohm y 2.7k respectivamente, en segundo lugar apenas lo alimento con +/- 27Vcc las dos resistencias de 100 ohm que van entre las patas 0-8 y 4-6 se queman al instante (1/2W), coloque resistencias de 1W y se siguen quemando. Alguien podria indicarme si los valores que mencioné antes son los correctos y que puede estar pasando? desde ya muchas gracias. 
Atte. Fernando


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 6, 2009)

Hola.
Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-stk086-70w-sobre-8-ohm-4059/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ingfernandol (Abr 13, 2009)

Estimados, el diagrama que figura en el datasheet original tiene las patas numeradas del 0 al 9, en realidad las patas van del 1 al 10 y el diez corresponde a al "cero" indicado en el datasheet, guiense con el plano que figura en el proyecto K158 de PLAQUETODO alli esta bien el diagrama indicado del 1 al 10. Yo lo hice siguiendo el diagrama original con la patas del 0 al 9 de izquierda a derecha (visto de frente el CI) y al alimentarlo se quemaron las resistencias de 100 ohm y el integrado se arruinó, otros que lo armaron siguieron el diagrama de Plaquetodo con exito. suerte.


----------



## heriberto tapia ulloa (Abr 14, 2009)

yo llegue a ramar varios amplificador con este circuito, tiene una fidelidad excelente, supera por mucho a los transistores es un hibrido y contiene algunos capacitores y resistencia incluso se lo puede destapar y reparar interiormente sellandolo con aislante que no sea a base de silicon,

verdaderamente es una lastima que este DESCONTINUAdo,

ya no es una posibilidad comprarlo en guadalajara o se le encuentra muy caro.

repito en cuanto a la calidad yo lo use en sus limites con unbafle de rango extendido casi plano y respondia perfectamente y con muy poco calentamiento me base en su armado en un diagrama de sony ya que se usaba en estereos domesticos


----------



## angelwind (Abr 20, 2009)

Hola
yo experienté con el circuito de plaquetodo con éxito. Es un amplificador razonable, y se lo puede considerar HI FI (No Hi End). Suena bastante agradable con bajos bien definidos.
Un cosejo: ponerle un buena fuente de alimentación  y un disipador de buen tamaño.
En cuanto al preamplificador, si te animás a armar uno con Opamps (amplificador operacionales) es mejor que el TDA1524.
Buscá en la web que hay muchos circuitos. Cualquiera que trabaje con  TL072 o NE5532 u otro mejor (OPA627 por ej) van a sonar mejor, pero quizás tal vez sea mas simple armar el TDA.

Saludos!


----------



## denis92 (Ago 12, 2009)

hola yo arme el stk 086 pero cuando lo pongo bajito se escuchan ruido como chillidos alguien sabe que puede ser..?


----------



## el-viquingo (Sep 2, 2009)

Fijate si es un problema de masas o si la ubicacion de la potencia esta cerca de la fuente... el transformador tiene que estar lo mas alejado posible dentro del gabinete... yo tengo uno que arme de 35+35 y lo tengo a 10cm de todas las placas (potencia, pre, vumetros) Los cableados tienen que ser muy prolijos Es muy detallista laburar con audio. Y ya me estoy camviando un par de valores de capacitores en la placa para el stk086.... para los tengan pensado comprar la linea stk tengan cuidado con las imitaciones truchas!!!  Saludos!


----------



## niconmn (Oct 29, 2009)

MRSOUND2006 dijo:


> Bueno gente paso los PCB (wizard) que los hice recien de los STK  8)
> 
> Piensen que no tengo una libreria con el diagrama del STK, pero entra bien!
> 
> ...





Hola como les va? bueno estuve mirando el pCB que hiciste poruqe voy a armarlo, pero tengo una duda que no puedo solucionar, que son los 2 capacitores de 100uF el C22 y C19 estan conectados a un conector creo pero no entiendo cual es la utilidad y no los encuentro en la guia de plaquetodo.
desde ya muchas gracias!!!
Nico


----------



## leoboedo (Nov 5, 2009)

las resitencias d eque potencia son????????  1watt alcanza no?''''''''  pero medio watt tambien quizaa alguien sabe qeu ariea lo correcto y suficiente  gracias


----------



## DaRkaNgEl21689 (Jul 17, 2011)

arme tu diseño porque tube problemas con el esquema q*UE* encontre en otro sitio .... pero explota el c6 que es de 10uf ... y no se p*O*q*UE* .. a*-*ver si puedes guiarame .. ya revise todas las pistas y esta bien .. espero respuestas


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola.

Sí explota es porque el voltaje de trabajo del condensador es inferior al requerido o lo haz puesto de modo invertido, con la polaridad cambiada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DaRkaNgEl21689 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ps la verdad no esta mal polarizada esta segun tu diseño .... y el voltaje que le puse es de 10 uf/50v .... lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de 45v .. algun otro problema q sea la razon que explote ....


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 17, 2011)

Hola.

 El voltaje del condensador es de  65V, prueba con ese valor de voltaje.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## DaRkaNgEl21689 (Jul 17, 2011)

ok gracias x la imformacion ..... XD


----------

